# Rear end bounce



## becca (Mar 25, 2007)

I have an '01 Max SE. When going over dips in the road the rear end bottoms out, not so much when I'm alone but even worse when I have a 240# buddy. I was contemplating changing the springs and the struts but the price of the springs are crazy. The car doesn't appear to sag so I think I may just do the struts. Does anyone have any thoughts on this or what kind of struts to buy ? Thanks


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

If your just wanting to stay stock ride height, go with Tokico HP's (Blues). You can get them for $299 shipped on eBay. This will definately stop your ass end from bouncing.

If you looking for a sportier stance, you can always get Maxspeed or H&R for a lower stance, yet not slammed.


----------



## becca (Mar 25, 2007)

so you don't think my springs (rear) should be replaced ? Just shocks(struts)?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Just struts. KYB AGX's would actually b e the best solution. Springs are crazy? IIRC you can grab Progress's for as low as $179...??

FWIW with stiffer springs you'd bottom out the stock struts even more than you do now, as the damping/rebound curves won't be able to catch up fast enough with stiffer springs.

Definitely do the shocks/struts.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

brianw said:


> Just struts. KYB AGX's would actually b e the best solution..


Unless he plans on doing some SCCA courses in a stock type class there is no reason to pay for the adjustables. Waste of money.

Stock for stock... KYB GR2's or Tokico HP's with stock springs will cure the problem and still be a low cost.


----------



## becca (Mar 25, 2007)

So Nismo, you'd buy springs also with the problem I described ? If so, where can I get a good price on coils ?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

becca said:


> So Nismo, you'd buy springs also with the problem I described ? If so, where can I get a good price on coils ?


No. Not unless you want to go lower. Stock springs are fine. Just replace the struts and you'll be fine. Your bouncing because of your struts, not your springs.

I purchased Maxspeed springs off eBay for $99 shipped approx. 1 month ago. 1.4" front drop/1.3" rear drop


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Stock springs are fine, it's the struts.

Yes, Tokico HP's or KYB GR2's should be fine... I just seriously detest Tokico HP's. Worn out faaaar too many of them even on modestly lowered street cars, hence why I generally don't recommend them.


----------



## becca (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the info !! I changed the struts today and think it did the trick. i'll be certain tomorrow after driving to work.


----------

